# Preparing myself for disappointment



## ThreadCookie (6 Feb 2018)

There's a distinct possibility that I won't meet the medical standards for enrollment so I'm trying to prepare myself for disappointment. Obviously the standards exist for good reasons and at least I wasn't stupid enough to lie about my medical record. Still not a great feeling, staring down the barrel of rejection. I've caused some upset to my family by pursuing this so the application process alone has not been without a personal cost. Should have kept my mouth shut until it was a sure thing. My friends are threatening to start calling me Steve Rogers so at least I've got that going for me.

My application process had been going well. I submitted my online application in November of last year, with CFAT, force and medical in December. I scored nearly perfect on the the CFAT and bronze in the force test. Hearing, vision etc all came out excellent. Last week I got my letter from the MO in the mail asking for some more details. I expected the letter but the more I read about others' medical rejections, the more it seems likely that I won't make the cut. For better or for worse there is only one Canadian Army. Nothing will quite make up for my inability to engage with this particular organization.

Wish me luck.


----------



## Ki92 (6 Feb 2018)

Hey there!  I know how frustrating it can be when you want something so badly but it's out of your hands.  When I applied 2 years ago I had to wait a year only to be asked for more medical documents and then I was denied because of a previous injury.  But I was able to appeal it with a specialist letter and after that I was good to go!  Message me if you need anything else answered.  And good luck, I know you'll get it!


----------



## Loachman (6 Feb 2018)

Should it not work out for you - and I hope that it does - you may wish to consider applying as a CIC Officer. There is always a need for good Officers in Cadet Corps/Squadrons.


----------



## Pusser (7 Feb 2018)

Remember that everyone is different, so I wouldn't give to much credit to other people's situations.  Don't forecast your chances of rejection or acceptance based on an internet forum.


----------



## ThreadCookie (8 Feb 2018)

I appreciate the encouragement. Thank you. I'm used to being able to study/practice/train my way out of obstacles but there's little I can do to effect outcomes here so I am reduced to venting on the internet to patient people such as yourselves.


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Feb 2018)

ThreadCookie said:
			
		

> Last week I got my letter from the MO in the mail asking for some more details. I expected the letter but the more I read about others' medical rejections, the more it seems likely that I won't make the cut.



Don't read too much into that.  I knew a guy who applied as pilot was crushed to find out on his screening aircrew medical that he had a heart murmur -- he thought he was done.  A few tests later (yes, it did take a bit of time) and he was cleared medically up to and including high-performance jets.  He had a long career in the RCAF.

You seem motivated to succeed and many of us will tell you, positive attitude and drive will go a very, very long way in the Services!

Good luck!

Regards
G2G


----------



## angus555 (8 Feb 2018)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Don't read too much into that.  I knew a guy who applied as pilot was crushed to find out on his screening aircrew medical that he had a heart murmur -- he thought he was done.



I have an "innocent murmur" as well. Aviation doctors have always noted it, but it has never been a problem. Runs in my family I guess, but we don't have any heart troubles. Apparently most infants have innocent murmurs too, but they grow out of it.

It's the only innocent thing about me.  :nod:

Good luck to the OP


----------



## ThreadCookie (24 Mar 2018)

My fears were unfounded and my medical passed. Thank you for your kind responses! Hopefully I will continue to meet future challenges as they come.


----------



## AbdullahD (25 Mar 2018)

ThreadCookie said:
			
		

> My fears were unfounded and my medical passed. Thank you for your kind responses! Hopefully I will continue to meet future challenges as they come.



Congratulations man and good luck!


----------



## QM (25 Mar 2018)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.


----------



## ThreadCookie (30 May 2018)

I thought I might post a quick update. I graduated Pres BMQ on Sunday. I'm thrilled to get that under my belt and I'm thinking about using my time between now and the next phase of training wisely. I have some physical training goals to achieve and I'm going to ask about AJSO DL stuff in the mean time. I'm very please that I ranked third in my course and I'm trying to keep that in mind whenever my impostor syndrome flares up. I learned so much on course about myself and what I'm capable of. Looking forward to building on, and further developing my new skills.


----------



## Eatmytwins (31 May 2018)

I had Wolff-Parkinsons White Syndrome.. Similar to a heart murmur and was found medically unfit for Air Crew, which had been my dream for my whole life. I found out there was a corrective surgery for it. I had to wait a year to get the surgery, but began the appeal process a couple of months before it was done, so as soon as I was back on my feet, I was walking back into the recruiting center. 

I accepted my offer for ACSO earlier this month and have BMOQ scheduled for August. Don't count yourself out just yet, I know lots of people who have successfully appealed.


----------



## LadyPhoenix89 (26 Feb 2020)

Anxiously awaiting the email in regards to my medical! Does i really take 8 weeks?! The more time goes on the more I think Ill be deemed UNFIT.   I want this so ba and have worked so hard. I did really well on the CFAT, did great at the PT,  and had an awesome interview, would be a shame to do so well to be denied medical.  How long does the email from Ottawa take? If deemes unfit will the email have instructions on how to appeal?


----------



## mariomike (26 Feb 2020)

This may, or may not, help,

Application - How long does it take? (Merged)
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/1256.500.html
21 pages.

Medical Rejection: How to Appeal? [Merged] 
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/13453.0.html
18 pages.


----------



## sarahsmom (27 Feb 2020)

LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> Anxiously awaiting the email in regards to my medical! Does i really take 8 weeks?! The more time goes on the more I think Ill be deemed UNFIT.   I want this so ba and have worked so hard. I did really well on the CFAT, did great at the PT,  and had an awesome interview, would be a shame to do so well to be denied medical.  How long does the email from Ottawa take? If deemes unfit will the email have instructions on how to appeal?



This may sound harsh but you do realize you are not the only medical the RMO is reviewing, right? They are one person (I've been told there is one RMO per region) and they have final say on all the medicals. They also have to review all the appeals. It is a big decision to make for each person. 
That said, yes if you are found unfit the letter will say why and how you can appeal it should you choose to. It may be something as simple as na extra blood test, or it could be a long waiting period with testing and medical followup.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Feb 2020)

LadyPhoenix89 said:
			
		

> . . .  The more time goes on the more I think Ill be deemed UNFIT.   . . .



Take a chill pill!  Unless one has/had a medical condition that could possibly lead to being assigned a medical category below the CEMS, most people have little to no problem with passing the medical.  Even in the (unlikely) event of the medical examiner discovering some abnormality you were previously unaware of, the normal protocol would be to recommend that you see your family physician to have it looked at.  So, in the vast majority of cases, individuals are rarely blindsided by the RMO's decision.  Some are disappointed to be sure, but usually they are aware, following their medical, of the possibility that their previous/existing "condition X" will result in an unfavourable decision.


----------

